# Self Grooming A Shih Tzu- where do I start? :D



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I recently adopted a Shih Tzu- anyways I don't want to pay for grooming (beyond the first one next week) and plan on doing it myself. However, I was wondering just for summer cuts and rear end shaving what would be good clipper & blade types? Preferably something below 100USD if possible but i can go more if needed.


----------



## clickntreat (Feb 19, 2010)

Bones said:


> I recently adopted a Shih Tzu- anyways I don't want to pay for grooming (beyond the first one next week) and plan on doing it myself. However, I was wondering just for summer cuts and rear end shaving what would be good clipper & blade types? Preferably something below 100USD if possible but i can go more if needed.


Grooming is more than just shaving. Dogs don't sit still and there is a lot of scissoring involved. For instance, you won't be shaving his face. You will NEED a 10 blade (sanitary area, paw pads), I would suggest a 1, 3, or 4 blade for the body. If your dog is white go longer because they tend to look more *naked*. You will also need straights and curves (scissors) and if you want your dog to look half decent I would get thinning shears.
I use Andis blades and Aussie shears. The AG clipper model is a great one.
Look on petedge.com


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not a groomer but frankly, it might prove to be false economy to do it your self. Why not spend the money to have him clipped and keep up the grooming between appointments?


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

skelaki said:


> I'm not a groomer but frankly, it might prove to be false economy to do it your self. Why not spend the money to have him clipped and keep up the grooming between appointments?


If that is what I end up needing to do I'll do it- but I'm a do-it-yourself kind of guy, if I can do it myself I want to- if not, then he'll see a groomer every few months


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly for a GOOD pair of clippers, that wont die on you in less then a year, you are going to spend more then 100 bucks. not to mention you will need extra blades (at least a 30, 10/15, 7 and 5), cost's me about 50 bucks per blade. Not to mention scissors. you will need curved, straight and thinning sheers. hematomas to remove ear gunk, ear powder, combs, and brushs. a good dryer.

Its expensive to buy out all these things.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, good clippers go around 130-200...blades will depend on the length of cut you want. What kind of cut do you want to keep him in? Short short...? Or fluffy? somewhere in between?...?

Don't forget good shampoo, and a blow dryer...oh, and a table...unless he sits perfectly still, then you could do it on your washer/dryer.

Little more details of what you want to do will help us help you.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought my andis clippers on sale at petcetera for 59.99. I am sure they are not very good quality and might not last more than a year, but it would cost me 40-50 everytime I take Bella in to get groomed and that would probably be once a month or at least every 6 weeks...so the 60 bucks for new clippers isnt that much every year. My set came with three blades, scissors, and the plastic guards. And for a blow dryer...I just use the one we have in our bathroom, it has a cool setting and works fine...cost about 20 bucks originally I think.


If you are a do it yourself kind of person you could make your own grooming table too...we did. My husband took a small table we had in our garage and drilled two holes in it, cut two poles and screwed them in place. He taped the edges so they are not sharp and drilled holes for clips at the top.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Just be extremely careful. Most groomers make mistakes while they're learning and that can mean cutting your dog.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I was thinking more of short summer cuts. Nothing fancy. Trim his facial hair and then trim his entire body. Short for his rear end and short but not too short to cause sunburn for his body. I did trim his facial hair today (because the vet said the hair would irritate his eyes and to cut it some) and he remained still, I used my middle and pointer finger to hold the hair and create a buffer between the dog and scissors. He also likes to stare at food so I put a treat across the room and he just sat there staring at it until I was done and gave it to him... he's not pretty, its kind of lopsided, but the hair is out of his eyes 

Right now though he needs a professional groomer since his hair is moderately matted.


----------

